# Why can't pokemon learn some moves?



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 4, 2008)

Basically, this thread is to discuss why certain Pokemon cannot learn certain moves. Here are a couple of examples.

Rhyhorn: The Spikes Pokemon, which is a Ground/Rock type, cannot learn the move Spikes.

Ampharos: The Light Pokemon. Almost all of it's Pokedex entries mention its tail glowing as a beacon, and yet it cannot learn Tail Glow.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 4, 2008)

Lickitung- no Lick in Red/Blue/Yellow?


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 4, 2008)

If Ralts can learn Thunderbolt, why not Alakazam?

Espeon, which uses, y'know, ESP, cannot learn Extrasensory.
Why can't Fearow or even Spearow get Wing Attack or Brave Bird?
If Magmar is so associated with volcanoes and magma, why can't it learn Eruption while Typhlosion can?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 4, 2008)

Can we also point out how stupid it is that Pokemon_ can_ learn certain moves?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 4, 2008)

Zangoose, despite having these huge sharp claws, cannot be taught Cut! It's ridiculous.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 4, 2008)

Rattata can learn Flame Wheel. Isn't that a little...odd?

edit: yes, I know this is about pokemon that can't learn certain moves, but still.

edit2: Terrible .gif of awesomeness:


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 4, 2008)

Slowbro and Machoke get Flamethrower, yet Deoxys doesn't.
Tentacool and Tentacruel, despite being supposedly able to shoot beams from their orbs, don't learn any attacks of the sort.

This more about abilities, but the Magnemite family, the Voltorb family, and Venomoth can all be hit by ground attacks, even though they are clearly not touching the ground.


----------



## Jetx (Jul 4, 2008)

Cradily should learn Baton Pass simply because the results would be awesome


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 4, 2008)

Voltorb doesn't have the ability Levitate most likely because it would be cheap to have a super-fast electric type with good Sp. Atk and Explosion and not being able to hit it with a Ground Type move. It would greatly help Magnemite / Magneton though.

How about how Smeargle possesses the ability to learn moves such as Wing Attack? Isn't that a bit odd?

Weavile can only learn Slash through leveling it's pre-evolution up.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 4, 2008)

Arceus created the universe with its thousand arms or something, but can't learn any punching moves or moves involving arms. Also, it can't learn every TM or HM but Mew can. I don't understand that.


----------



## Erika (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, even God gives himself limitations. XD;


----------



## Darksong (Jul 5, 2008)

Vaporeon can't learn Aqua Jet, even though it is a Bubble Jet Pokemon.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 5, 2008)

Sure, I don't see why you can't talk about why certain Pokemon can learn stupid moves.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 5, 2008)

How can Doduo and Dodrio learn Fly and Steel Wing? How can Diglett learn Aerial Ace?


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 5, 2008)

Gardevoir said:


> Vaporeon can't learn Aqua Jet, even though it is a Bubble Jet Pokemon.


Blame that on Game Freak, since they seem to have a bias on the Eevee Family >.>

Here is one:

Igglybuff's Pokedex Entrry:

It has a soft and bouncy body. Once it starts bouncing, it becomes impossible to stop.

And yet it can't learn Bounce, not even as an egg move, why?


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 5, 2008)

Diglett and Dugtrio learn all sorts of stupid moves for them.

Slash. Hummuna wha? Not even TEETH to slash with
Sucker Punch.  No arms. 
Cut. See Slash
Shadow Claw. And no hands, no feet. Therefore no claws. let alone being able to give it shadowy power.

The Diglett line is the what the hell line.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 6, 2008)

Solution to all: action replay

DRIFLOON WITH DYNAMIC PUNCH


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 6, 2008)

Proto_Fan said:


> Diglett and Dugtrio learn all sorts of stupid moves for them.
> 
> Slash. Hummuna wha? Not even TEETH to slash with
> Sucker Punch.  No arms.
> ...


Well, I think I've read some Pokedex entries that mention it using claws for digging, so I think it does make sense.

Does anyone else think it's silly that Drowzee and Hypno can't learn Dream Eater naturally?  It's a Pokemon that eats dreams, yet it needs a TM or Move Tutor to learn Dream Eater.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 6, 2008)

Mmm... Sceptile can learn Aerial Ace. Kind of creepy... What does it do?


----------



## Wymsy (Jul 6, 2008)

Alxprit said:


> Mmm... Sceptile can learn Aerial Ace. Kind of creepy... What does it do?


.... How is that creepy? Sceptile is really fast (120 base speed is incredible) and have you seen the description for Aerial Ace? 

" The user confounds the foe *with speed, then slashes*. The attack lands without fail."

Sceptile has those.... leafy things and some sharp claws, and looks like it's probably a good jumper. It being able to use Aerial Ace makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 6, 2008)

Proto_Fan said:


> Diglett and Dugtrio learn all sorts of stupid moves for them.
> 
> Slash. Hummuna wha? Not even TEETH to slash with
> Sucker Punch.  No arms.
> ...


Well, as mentioned, Diglett and Dugtrio have claws, you just don't ever see them. Ever. Strange, I know.



Jolty said:


> Solution to all: action replay
> 
> DRIFLOON WITH DYNAMIC PUNCH


Sky Attack Pikachu.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Why can't Butterfree learn Fly?  WHY?!?  Also, copying moves (Mirror Move, Me First, Smeargle, etc.) is always fun, especially in PBR.  For some reason I find it funny watching Lucario use Fly.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 6, 2008)

How can Chimchar learn Grass Knot. It dosen't have any knot-ish stuff...
Action replay...Transforming Eevee...Eevee transformed into espeon...after the battle...eevee is an eevee again...next battle...Eevee transformed into Flareon...after battle...eevee is an ordinary eevee AGAIN...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 6, 2008)

Proto_Fan said:


> Diglett and Dugtrio learn all sorts of stupid moves for them.
> 
> Slash. Hummuna wha? Not even TEETH to slash with
> Sucker Punch.  No arms.
> ...


Lots of Pokemon with no arms learn Sucker Punch. (Gastly, Murkrow, Absol, Spiritomb, Bonsly, Mightyena) Which leads me to believe that Sucker Punch isn't really a punching attack, but something else.

Speaking of punches, Torchic can learn Mega Punch via tutor and Gastly can be bred with ThunderPunch, Fire Punch, and Ice Punch! Sometimes I wonder what these game makers are thinking.


----------



## Kaylene (Jul 6, 2008)

Bulbasaur can lean Vine Whip, but Turtwig can't. They're pretty dang close to being the same Pokemon, in my eyes. 

As for a weird one that a Pokemon can learn: Metal Claw on Prinplup. It has no claws, people! D: Steel wing would have been better...


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, Steel Wing woul've been better. And Bulbasaur is better built for a Vine than Turtwig.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 6, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> How can Chimchar learn Grass Knot. It dosen't have any knot-ish stuff...
> Action replay...Transforming Eevee...Eevee transformed into espeon...after the battle...eevee is an eevee again...next battle...Eevee transformed into Flareon...after battle...eevee is an ordinary eevee AGAIN...


Grass Knot just involves tying up grass into knots, so it makes sense for plenty of Pokemon.

I can completely imagine the dissapointment of Eevee reverting back into Eevee.:sweatdrop:


----------



## Zeph (Jul 6, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> How about how Smeargle possesses the ability to learn moves such as Wing Attack? Isn't that a bit odd?


I've always thought it sort of shoots out a globule of paint from its tail which solidifies and morphs itself into the shape of a claw, wing, fire-breathing mouth or whatever.


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 6, 2008)

How come Gorebyss can't learn Leech Life, if it sucks stuff with it's thin mouth and all?

How come Chikorita can't learn Vine Whip unless it comes from an egg? Vine Whip seems perfect for it.

Why can't Sandshrew and Sandslash learn Dig naturally and have to use a TM?

If Jigglypuff and Wigglytuff inflate, why can't they learn Bulk Up or Growth?

How does Spheal learn Iron Tail? I don't think that's a tail on it, but it is, and it looks too short to use Iron Tail. (But I still love you...) That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 6, 2008)

Kriisa Scorcher said:


> How does Spheal learn Iron Tail? I don't think that's a tail on it, but it is, and it looks too short to use Iron Tail. (But I still love you...) That's all I can think of at the moment.


Because Spheal are awesome. End of.

...And also, what is the tail if it isn't, ah, a tail?


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 6, 2008)

Kaylene said:


> As for a weird one that a Pokemon can learn: Metal Claw on Prinplup. It has no claws, people! D: Steel wing would have been better...


I always imagine that it curves the wing and slashes that way


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gulpin and Swalot don't learn Acid.  It would make sense because it eats so much, you could see it barfing up stomach acid.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 6, 2008)

Murkrow can learn Thunder Wave.

How can they learn mean look? They're so cute!


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> Arceus created the universe with its thousand arms or something, but can't learn any punching moves or moves involving arms. Also, it can't learn every TM or HM but Mew can. I don't understand that.


Also he should be able to create regions and drop them on his foes. He created Sinnoh, that should be no sweat...


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't understand how Zubat, of all things, can learn Mean Look. -.-


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 8, 2008)

I know, right? That seems pretty crazy. It doesn't have eyes.

And I've always wondered why Lucario can learn Bone Rush. It's a bit odd, don't you think?


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 10, 2008)

How can a Hippopotas learn Water Pulse? It hates water!


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, Lapras can use several damaging electric moves.  Octilery can use some damaging fire and mabye electric moves.  Both of them are water Pokemon.  That's a little odd, but I don't mind.

It can be expected, but I think *all* fully evolved Pokemon can learn Hyper Beam.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 10, 2008)

Kaylene said:


> As for a weird one that a Pokemon can learn: Metal Claw on Prinplup. It has no claws, people! D: Steel wing would have been better...


Well, technically penguins don't have wings. And besides, have you looked at its flippers? They practically _are_ claws.


----------



## Tai-niichan (Jul 11, 2008)

Shedinja + Endeavor = Complete pwnage. Period. I tried it, but unfortunately, it can't learn it....DX I think the ultimate Shedinja would know:

Endeavor
Facade
Refresh/Swords Dance
Shadow Ball/Double Team


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 11, 2008)

Endeavor has to do with the percent of HP it has left, not the actual amount, so it would do minimal damage if a Shedinja used it. XP


----------

